# new member with some pictures of my boy



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, he's a beauty. I love his big head. He looks like an Otis!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He is a handsome boy! Both of our boys had those big square heads--gotta love it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Otis is a handsome boy. I'm glad the forum was helpful in helping you find your best friend.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome! Otis is a very handsome boy


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He is so beautiful! Awesome pedigree!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll echo what everyone else said, and point out that he's so clearly a very happy boy too! Those golden eyes of love he's making at you in the first picture tell it all!


----------



## jgb77 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Just for comparison, here is a picture of him from about two months after he came home:











And one from about a month ago:











Thank you all for looking,
John


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Otis is quite handsome.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, Otis is a beautiful boy. 


Great name, you must be an Otis Redding fan.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome from Georgia :wavey: John and Otis. He is growing into quite a handsome fella!


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a great looking fella Otis is, he looks like he's got a lot of character about him...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Otis is gorgeous... so glad to hear the forum helped you find your boy. This is a great group of people, they've taught me a lot. I look forward to hearing more about your adventures with Otis!


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

He is just stunning...love his grand look


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice! Love Him!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

He certainly is handsome! Looks like he is the perfect companion!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a looker. I LOVE Jen's dogs... I was just commenting on Bailey on FB. Glad you've joined us and hope you keep those pictures coming. I'm going to be humming some Otis Redding today thinking of your boy.


----------



## jpclaypool (Aug 21, 2012)

Cool pic's, and a handsome boy! I have a Odis, they are such good friends  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Golden and fireplace...

That image reminds My Bentley ~~ still here at home. Thanks to share the pictures.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! :wave: 

You have a beautiful, (I mean handsome ), boy there. Love his name, BTW.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Otis is a gorgerous boy!


----------



## dmist (May 18, 2012)

Otis is a handsome boy


----------

